# Blut oder Schleim?



## LordXtra (8. August 2001)

Wie mache ich sowas? Sollte am besten realistisch auf Wänden z.B. aussehen. Kann mir jemand ein Tut geben?


----------



## Saesh (8. August 2001)

guck doch mal bei http://www.gfx4all.de


----------



## LordXtra (8. August 2001)

Naja, ich meinte ja auch, das es irgendwo runterläuft.


----------



## Saesh (8. August 2001)

dann kombiniere doch halt mal ein paar tuts und dann sollte es auch gehen....


----------



## Goku0206 (13. Februar 2002)

Lord Xtra ich weis ganz genau wie du dich fühlst wenn dir jemadn sagt probiere doch einfach mal.... (sagt man zu mirauch immer) jaja das wird ihm nicht weiterhelfen... ich kanns auch net viel besser aber ich würde sagen probier mal die Effekte Wind und/oder Weichzeichner (radial) ich hoffe ich hab dir geholfen naja ok bin ja noch noob  Sorry dann cu


----------



## Yasemin (13. Februar 2002)

Was mich mal interessieren würde, was willst du denn damit machen?

Hier wird total oft nach Blut und knochen und wunden tutorials gefragt, da kriegt man ja angst


----------



## shiver (13. Februar 2002)

mal doch einfach blut, stell es auf multiply, und bearbeite es mit dem wischfinger.


----------



## Christoph (14. Februar 2002)

den schleim kannst du vielleicht mit dem Kunststoffverpackungsfilter realistischer machen


----------



## mr_d2254 (14. Februar 2002)

...is euch aufgefallen das dieser Beitrag ein halbes Jahr alt is?


----------



## Duddle (14. Februar 2002)

da siehst du mal wie schwerwiegend das problem war, wenn alle erstmal ein halbes jahr drüber nachdenken mussten 

nix für ungut, thread reviving rult  

mfg
Duddle


----------



## mr_d2254 (14. Februar 2002)

Schon... aber so die wahrscheinlichkeit das lordxtra wiederkommt, vorallem weil er noch nich ma registriert is ist sehr gering...

und mit den gfx4all tuts wirds auch irgendwie nichts...


PS: Könnt ihr euch noch an 8.8. erinnern?... da wars bestimmt schön warm und sommer ferien... und so... ahhhhh - sommer ferien... schööööön


----------



## shiver (15. Februar 2002)

so, offtopic is gekillt. wer hier nochmal hirnlos rumspammt kann sich seine verwarnung abholen.


----------

